# 20yr Rescue Goat, Murdered last night *warning graphic photo*



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

GOAT KILLED TORTURED TO DEATH LAST NIGHT ,at pony shelter in BOARSHAW Middleton ,Mcr.

Somebody knows who done it! 

A 20 year old Rescued goat called Sid had is Horns snapped off to his skull. Both back legs dislicated and Broken and left Bleeding to death.
I can't believe someone would do this barbarick act!
Any information you must come forward to Middleton police.
WARNING. BEFORE SCROLLING DOWN. GRAPHIC PICTURE!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Jesus!! Was he still alive when this picture was taken?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Jesus!! Was he still alive when this picture was taken?


 
Yes, They found him this morning when they went to feed the horses. They called the vet out straight away. 
I have only just found out as I have been up at the stables with Spooky.
We only moved Spooky from there last Friday. We only walked past at 8pm last night when we came back from the kids riding. I just can't believe how anyone could be sooo sick.
It must have been at least 2 people tho. 1 Person wouldn't have been able to this alone.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor guy  That's horrible


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

I couldn't hang the b******s high enough!!!


----------



## isitreallyme (Jul 15, 2010)

That's just sick - poor goat! What I'd like to do if they are caught :censor:

How anybody can do this to a poor defenseless animal :devil:


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

some sick B:censor:d's these days ,


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

ok everyone should know the best way to get these "people" found is face book! sad i know but its true! if everyone posts the pic an info it gets passed along well an maybe (hopefully) they will be found!! Please everyone try.... these kind of "people" need to be found!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Hubby saw the photos and he went mad. He's not a fan of goats himself (what with me nagging for a couple) but he is just sickened. He'd given him a fuss when we had spooky there up until last Friday. 
He feels like getting some people together and dragging out teh local scum and giving them a beating until someone fesses up to who has done this.

I mean really. How sick. Not just what they did to Sid, but it's all clearly signed as Tennyson Rd Horse and Pony Shelter.

I hope that the CCTV, that the council put up, shows something, anything. It has blind spots but it coveres a wide area and surely it would pick something up.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

amylls said:


> ok everyone should know the best way to get these "people" found is face book! sad i know but its true! if everyone posts the pic an info it gets passed along well an maybe (hopefully) they will be found!! Please everyone try.... these kind of "people" need to be found!!


 
His owner and her daughter and all there friends have it all over Facebook. I don't know if a seperate page has been set up yet but it will be if it hasn't already. It will be in the local papers on Thursday.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> His owner and her daughter and all there friends have it all over Facebook. I don't know if a seperate page has been set up yet but it will be if it hasn't already. It will be in the local papers on Thursday.


Well i have posted the thread on my facebook i know it aint much but a lot of them like animals so im sure (an hope) it will be passed along! lets face it sad as it is a lot get brought to light through the sad site!! everyone put it on theirs!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

amylls said:


> Well i have posted the thread on my facebook i know it aint much but a lot of them like animals so im sure (an hope) it will be passed along! lets face it sad as it is a lot get brought to light through the sad site!! everyone put it on theirs!!


 
I think his owners would be very gratefull if anyone who felt they could, would put this on their facebook page. 
Any help to catch his killers would be gratefully recieved.

I don't know what they are feeling right now. They have the ponies to protect and I am sure they are in a great state of worry.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What sick b:censor:ds, I hope they find out who did it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That made me feel physically sick just reading what they did to him and I sincerely hope they can find the sick b*stards who did it!

The thought of anyone doing that to our goats at work just doesn't bear thinking about!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

poor thing theres some real scum on this earth to torture him like that ....makes me speechless... I will join up on the beating aorty they deserve to get what they deserve :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jesus, its about time we had a cull of the human race, to thin the population out & remove people like this from the gene pool! What sick twisted wastes of skin! :devil:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

the poor thing. he looks like one of the goats we used to have and if anyone had done even half that to her then death would be welcome by the time id finished with them. my thoughts are with the owners and i hope they find the scum that did it.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

What the hell is wrong with these people?!? It makes me feel physically sick to think that a human being could put a living creature through this sort of ordeal. I really hope these sick w***ers are found and suitably punished.


----------



## kingcobra (Jul 27, 2005)

slice the s*ds a few times with a tile knife then pour bleach into the cuts,bet they would scream a lot,that would teach them how it feels.:devil:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

they need to bring back the electric chair or hang them
why put an pet in so much pain for!! the world is coming to an end with sad low lives who treat these animals badly


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

kingcobra said:


> slice the s*ds a few times with a tile knife then pour bleach into the cuts,bet they would scream a lot,that would teach them how it feels.:devil:


oohhhhhh I like that x


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

posted it onto my facebook, bout as much as i can do, hope they get the sick b******s


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

if this was done at a Shelter, didnt they have some kind of security?

and if he has an owner i'm sure they'll be happy enough to take care of the scum that did it once they're found.

Alot of the comments have been quite evil actually... don't get me wrong, i'd quite happily do everything to the b*****ds thats been suggested but it goes to show how f****d up humans actually are.

I constantly get slated for the comments i make about the human race but i get cheered up when i read these kind of comments.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

They'll get away with it. They always do. Even if they get caught they'll probably get a £20 fine and be banned fron keeping goats for 6 months or something ridiculous. If this was done on a person it'd carry massive prison sentnces, why is it not the same for a defenceless animal? I know its the wrong thing to say but I hope your husband does go out, beat his way through the scum shite chavs in your area, and give these f**kers the justice they deserve. I'd do exactly that but I dont think i'd know when to stop beating the low life gutless pricks.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry, I'm off again, if the government stopped paying themselves for being fat lazy no good tw*ts and stopped claiming for changing light bulbs and philipino boys to clean theier 3rd and 4th homes they could build more prisons to put these scum people in. Instead, they have to let people like this and even worse walk free. I hate to think that I have to walk on the same planet as these horrible f**kers.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Moodie said:


> They'll get away with it. They always do. Even if they get caught they'll probably get a £20 fine and be banned fron keeping goats for 6 months or something ridiculous. If this was done on a person it'd carry massive prison sentnces, why is it not the same for a defenceless animal? I know its the wrong thing to say but I hope your husband does go out, beat his way through the scum shite chavs in your area, and give these f**kers the justice they deserve. I'd do exactly that but I dont think i'd know when to stop beating the low life gutless pricks.


Sadly I think you're right and yet it's been proven that people who do this sort of deliberate torture of animals eventually move onto humans when they don't get the 'buzz' out of torturing animals because they can't beg for mercy!!

I think this sort of deliberate torture, rather than cruelty by neglect, should be jumped on and they should be put in prison and be subjected to psychiatric evaluation, because they are people with no conscience or empathy and they will eventually do this to a human!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

This is horrible, what possess people to do this.

It's so sad


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

feorag said:


> Sadly I think you're right and yet it's been proven that people who do this sort of deliberate torture of animals eventually move onto humans when they don't get the 'buzz' out of torturing animals because they can't beg for mercy!!
> 
> I think this sort of deliberate torture, rather than cruelty by neglect, should be jumped on and they should be put in prison and be subjected to psychiatric evaluation, because they are people with no conscience or empathy and they will eventually do this to a human!!


I 100% agree with this, many psychopaths start off with the torturing of animals before moving onto humans! :censor: just wrong & these sort of attacks should be taken much more seriousley instead of letting an unstable psyco back out into society.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the brits use goats to rescue people?!










we yanks usually use dogs...

goats around here just keep the weeds down... but i suppose that one could train a goat to rescue people...

... somehow...


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

poor thing but do they defo no someone done this could he of got caught up some where and done it him self where the horns found as could be finger prints on them if it was someone


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hardly a laughing matter!


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

HABU said:


> the brits use goats to rescue people?!
> 
> 
> we yanks usually use dogs...
> ...


I think it's pretty sick that your making a joke out of something like this. What's wrong with you exactly, that would make you think this is funny? Do everyone a favour, next time you think of a little 'joke' keep it to yourself.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I think it's pretty sick that your making a joke out of something like this. What's wrong with you exactly, that would make you think this is funny? Do everyone a favour, next time you think of a little 'joke' keep it to yourself.


He's probably just finished some weed & thought he'd post!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It sick if it was, But are you 100% it was humans that hurt/killed the Goat. Does the Goat have access to the Ponys, 
Could it have been a freak horse rear legs kick.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gazz said:


> It sick if it was, But are you 100% it was humans that hurt/killed the Goat. Does the Goat have a to the Ponys,
> Could it have been a freak horse rear legs kick.


Hopfully there will be some CCTV footage to show the culprits :devil:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

gazz said:


> It sick if it was, But are you 100% it was humans that hurt/killed the Goat. Does the Goat have a to the Ponys,
> Could it have been a freak horse rear legs kick.


It happened at night. He was in his goat shed. Somewhere went in and dragged him out.


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

This is disgusting! Some really sick people about! Hope they find who ever did this, let's hope CCTV comes up trumps!

Nat x


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Poor wee guy. To be rescued only for this to happen. These people must have the worst possible lives if they feel the need to do such a thing to an innocent being.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> It happened at night. He was in his goat shed. Somewhere went in and dragged him out.


That's just so sad and sickening, The force it must of took to brake the horns.
As there designed to take a lot of stress, Must have been so tromatic for the goat.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG. That's awful  Poor poor goat. What makes people do things like this?? I hope they catch whoever it was, sick f*ckers.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I think it's pretty sick that your making a joke out of something like this. What's wrong with you exactly, that would make you think this is funny? Do everyone a favour, next time you think of a little 'joke' keep it to yourself.


 yes... i'd find a "rescue goat" quite funny!

about the abused goat... yes there are bad, cruel people... i'm amazed that you haven't realized that yet... you must live in a bubble...

here in the states crap like that happens every minute of the day... but usually to people as well as goats...

kids are the worst... they do things like this for fun...

you should get out more... and not be so shocked at what people can be capable of...

shall i post a thread about every abused animal i come across?

it'll fill my days and nights if i did... the supply is endless...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Kentucky dog owner to get jail time in animal abuse case Evansville Courier & Press

Man gets 9 months for abuse of pet dog | The Portland Press Herald / Maine Sunday Telegram

Animal abuse - 11 pit bulls taken from owner - Boston City Buzz | Examiner.com

More cases of animal abuse reported in Youngstown - 21 News Now, More Local News for Youngstown, Ohio -

Abused Animals Returned to Owner in Giles County, Tennessee - WHNT

http://www.wsmv.com/news/24774903/detail.html

http://www.examiner.com/dogs-in-nat...nds-a-home-at-best-friends-animal-sanctuary-1


here's one better than your goat...


Children abused, killed as witches in Nigeria - CNN.com


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Man goes back to prison for animal abuse - Florida AP - MiamiHerald.com

Woman charged with endangering welfare of child, animal abuse - KFVS12 News & Weather Cape Girardeau, Carbondale, Poplar Bluff

More Claims of Animal Shelter Abuse

it is indeed endless...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

HABU said:


> yes... i'd find a "rescue goat" quite funny!
> 
> about the abused goat... yes there are bad, cruel people... i'm amazed that you haven't realized that yet... you must live in a bubble...
> 
> ...


I'm sure dickvansheepcake is fully aware what humans are capable of, Dickvansheepcake was refering to your joke, Simply the wrong place, And is in bad taste. Your joke would have worked and been better received, If you used it in a thred with a rescue goat that was alive and well. But to use it in a thred where a rescue goat has been beatern to death:naughty:.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

the day we're not shocked about what other people are capeable of is the day we condone these actions. be it beating a defenseless animal to death or killing a child, the fact that they 'happen every day' does not make them something we should ignore.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Habu, you're a dick to be honest, how could you not be shocked about this?

Even though other things like it have happened, its still shocking.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> the day we're not shocked about what other people are capeable of is the day we condone these actions. be it beating a defenseless animal to death or killing a child, the fact that they 'happen every day' does not make them something we should ignore.


:notworthy:



Daisyy said:


> Habu, you're a dick to be honest, how could you not be shocked about this?
> 
> Even though other things like it have happened, its still shocking.


:notworthy:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

no answer to my question laura ??


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> poor thing but do they defo no someone done this could he of got caught up some where and done it him self where the horns found as could be finger prints on them if it was someone





adamntitch said:


> no answer to my question laura ??


 
Sorry Hun, Missed it. No, I don't think he could have done this himself. He was in his goat house. They have taken off his door and dragged him out. One of his horns was found a fair way away from where he was, in the other field. The police have taken it away to check. But only the one horn has been found. If he had got caught, then both Horns would have surely been around. 

The police have said that it was definately more than one person who has done this. Which then leads to, they must have planned this, 2 or more people together. No one sicko, but sickos! 
Very worrying. I am so very glad we moved Spooky up to a new yard last Friday. Her Stable was joined on to Sidneys shed. This makes it all the more home hitting to us.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

CCTV has shown it was 5 people! 5!

Thats 5 sicko *******'s together!!!

A couple of names have been handed to the police. Thats all I know as of now.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Keep us posted on this as I for one really wanna hear whats gonna be done about it. Hope their names get made public


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> CCTV has shown it was 5 people! 5!
> 
> Thats 5 sicko *******'s together!!!
> 
> A couple of names have been handed to the police. Thats all I know as of now.


 
Thats 5 morons to many, I hope they get the sick b:censor:ds that did this:bash:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

It's good that progress is being made, I really hope they find out who they are. As said above please keep us posted as to what happens.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*shakes head* I really do wonder about the human race sometimes.....


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So do I! 

People like this make me ashamed to be a human!

I'm pleased you got CCTV evidence of the fact that it was done deliberately by people (not that those injuries could be accidental, but you know what I mean) and I hope and pray they get all 5 and throw the book at them, but I'm not confident about the last bit! :sad:


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Think the CCTV should be put on youtube (edited of course) like the woman who put the cat in the bin


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rosie75 said:


> Think the CCTV should be put on youtube (edited of course) like the woman who put the cat in the bin


 
I would do so myself. I know from speaking to her today that the police have been very helpfull and caring. They really are making a huge effort into finding them. They have said that their names and faces will be published. And if by the cat bin womans standards, where people were camped out ready to give her what for, then the level they have done would mean a lot worse than shouting abbuse at them. I think they are likely to be in Hospital a few times if they are caught, named and shamed.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

5 omg what sick mother edited gits hope they get them all


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

The very sad thing is they will probably get a £50 fine and that will be it. 
Makes me sick how easy people get away with the sick things they do to animals.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

that poor thing


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What goes through the minds of 5 very sad unstable cowardly people to do such an act to an animal. I really hope they are caught, publicly named, & brought to justice. My preference for the justice would not be the route of criminal conviction, but rather public justice! :devil: (if you know what I mean)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm pretty certain that will happen Colin, *if* they are named and shamed. People won't tolerate that kind of cruelty.

The idiot guy up Dundee way who put a kitten in a microwave was so hounded he had to move house!!

Let's hope public justice turns them into pariahs!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> I'm pretty certain that will happen Colin, *if* they are named and shamed. People won't tolerate that kind of cruelty.
> 
> The idiot guy up Dundee way who put a kitten in a microwave was so hounded he had to move house!!
> 
> Let's hope public justice turns them into pariahs!


Yes Eileen, lets! Scum like that should be removed from society!


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Ugh. I f*****g hate the human race. There's plenty of people out there like me, most of the people on this forum actually luckily, who probably feel pretty ashamed to be the same species as the sick f**ks that did this. 

Perhaps this is the reason i'd rather surround myself in animals than people. 

Does anyone have any information on names or anything yet? If I ever saw anything like this happening I know i'd be put straight into prison for the things i'd do to the humans... 

So sick.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes Eileen, lets! Scum like that should be removed from society!


+1 to this :devil:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Alot of bul:censor: these days, Poor thing


----------



## lau200 (May 2, 2008)

i think it's more than time animals got their own back on us for all the suffering we, as a race, cause. prison sentences need to be tougher, castration without anaesthetic maybe an option.

vigilante justice all the way for these kinds of people.

that poor poor goat


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Have just seen this post, gobsmacked, what is this world coming to :censor:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

wish i knew the guy that done it....

rip him apart

rest in peace goaty


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

It was in the manchester evening news on Thursday this week.


----------



## MrLizardBoi97 (Aug 29, 2010)

Probably the animal right saying "This is how cruel it is to keep animals as pets"


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

MrLizardBoi97 said:


> Probably the animal right saying "This is how cruel it is to keep animals as pets"


 
Sorry??? But knowing some people who are in animal rights, they do not go round smashing the skulls in of animals. It's people connected with doing such things that Animals rights people attack.
So really, what exactly are you getting at? As your statement didn't amke any sense.


The fact I have already said that cctv shows 5 lads, hoodies, chav scum off the local estate. Who wouldn't know what animal rights are.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

hmm I suppose the actual attack wasn't filmed though, does the CCTV show them entering this shelter or just on the road nearby? Hard to 100% prove it was them even though more then likely it was.

How the hell do you snap horns off anyway? I seriously don't see how you could it down and do that physically, let alone how depraved you'd have to be..also do the horns have a blood supply or anything? Obviously you can see it's messed up it's head/skull with snapping them, but say you took a saw to a horn a few cm above the head, is there anything in there or just keratin or something? Don't know my horns..

Anyway the law will not punish them...what an ASBO? They collect them as a badge of honour....

































hmmm....


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I actually haven't been able to scroll down and see the details of this case. Not because I don't want to believe humans could do such a thing, but because I know that there are plenty of scum out there that do.

I also hope they're named and shamed. It's the only way that poor creature will get any sort of justice. Sadly, if they're juveniles they'll no doubt be entitled to anonymity.

I've long wished I could create some sort of database website listing the details of those convicted of animal abuses. These people's lives should be made a living hell.

RIP


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

vonnie said:


> I've long wished I could create some sort of database website listing the details of those convicted of animal abuses. These people's lives should be made a living hell.
> 
> RIP


hmmm...I'm not so sure if it is a good idea to tar everyone with the same brush, these people generally have very poor upbringings, violence in the home, they're pressured by their peers to join in with them. Many people have troubled pasts they regret, whether it was drugs, crime etc. 

But then I don't believe in a database of paedophiles convicted of sexual abuse, where as many(hell probably the majority in a public poll) do.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

sickening  I hope you find the :censor: that did this.

My aunties goat got her horns sawed off one night I really cant understand why people do these things. :bash:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> hmmm...I'm not so sure if it is a good idea to tar everyone with the same brush, these people generally have very poor upbringings, violence in the home, they're pressured by their peers to join in with them. Many people have troubled pasts they regret, whether it was drugs, crime etc.



But that is seemingly the case/explanation for a lot of crimes, not just the one in question, and yes, while it may be the case in a lot of situations, in just as many more there is no explanation other than a desire to do a sheer evil deed, for which there is no justification whatsoever.

I get what you're saying, and am certainly no knee-jerk vigilante myself, but it does get to me a bit when there's always a form of explanation/rehabilitative measure suggested for _some_ perpetrators when their actions are simply devoid of any justification whatsoever.

I know it's not the case for all - but the simple case is that there are some utter bastards out there who deserve punishment and comeuppance for what crimes/deeds they commit. After all, when these "people" did that to that poor, defenceless and innocent goat, I'm sure there was not an ounce of remorse shown, so why should others grant them with that honour.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> hmmm...I'm not so sure if it is a good idea to tar everyone with the same brush, these people generally have very poor upbringings, violence in the home, they're pressured by their peers to join in with them. Many people have troubled pasts they regret, whether it was drugs, crime etc.
> 
> But then I don't believe in a database of paedophiles convicted of sexual abuse, where as many(hell probably the majority in a public poll) do.



If someone is capable of commiting such crimes, whether it be animal abuse or paedophilia, why the hell should they be protected??? Their victims weren't.

No matter what upbringing these scum have had, the majority know right from wrong, and just use bad upbringings/family situations as an excuse to be sick little :censor:.
If someone can do something that sick then they can handle adequate punishment in my opinion. Why on earth should they be pitied or protected???


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Just sad..... Poor goat.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

they should lock the scumbags in a cage with a lion and tell them to pull its teeth out, see how tough they are then! i know plenty of folk who had a bad upbringing and not one of them could even imagine doing somthing like that


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

In terms of databases, etc. these things wouldn't even be necessary if there were tougher laws to begin with. People wouldn't have to feel inclined to take matters into their own hands, but - and I know this is an oft-heard clichéd gripe - but the law is an absolute joke, so it's little wonder that people affected by crimes such as this (and others) feel the need to get justice off their own back.

And, to be perfectly honest - good for them!


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Have the 5 people been identified?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Looksing at the recent cat in a bin case, I would suggest getting the CCTV footage and posting in on the internet, youtube/facebook etc. Most local residents will be appauled at the abuse and the culprite will soon be outed and recieving death threats and abuse. 

Look at the lady who put the cat in the bin, the footage was released online and she was outed, and recieved abuse. She wont do that again. If these guys are outed and recieve the abuse of their peers and loacal resident they wont do it again, or be less likly to do it again.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> hmmm...I'm not so sure if it is a good idea to tar everyone with the same brush, these people generally have very poor upbringings, violence in the home, they're pressured by their peers to join in with them. Many people have troubled pasts they regret, whether it was drugs, crime etc.
> 
> But then I don't believe in a database of paedophiles convicted of sexual abuse, where as many(hell probably the majority in a public poll) do.


Imao lots of people who do things like this have no empathy and in those cases it actually has nothing to do with their upbringing, it's a flaw in their mental makeup - personality disorder. Not all crimes involving extreme cruelty are committed by people with poor or violent upbringings because a flaw like this can appear in any family - lower, middle or upper class - it doesn't make a difference.

It may be the case here, given what Pimps has said about the area, that some of these 5 idiots are just that - idiots, but at least one of them must have suggested doing it and that could be a budding psycopath.

And make no mistake, psycopaths with no empathy eventually move on to committing these crimes on humans - that's why we should be coming down harder on anyone who does this. They should *all* be subjected to psychiatric evaluation to see if they indeed have an understanding of the pain and suffering they are inflicting.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

feorag said:


> They should *all* be subjected to psychiatric evaluation to see if they indeed have an understanding of the pain and suffering they are inflicting.


 My idea of "evaluation" for these twisted bumholes..


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

dickvansheepcake said:


> If someone is capable of commiting such crimes, whether it be animal abuse or paedophilia, why the hell should they be protected??? Their victims weren't.
> 
> No matter what upbringing these scum have had, the majority know right from wrong, and just use bad upbringings/family situations as an excuse to be sick little :censor:.
> If someone can do something that sick then they can handle adequate punishment in my opinion. Why on earth should they be pitied or protected???


Protect people unless they truly feel no remorse because they won't get adequate punishment, they'll be tortured to death. If a list of convicted sex offenders was given to everyone with names and addresses, they'd be so much vigilantism, when people don't even know what they're charged with. I suppose abusing an animal like what has happened in this instance is different then paedophilia though.

Obviously if they have no remorse and enjoy the pain they inflict, firstly similar acts must be carried out on them so they can appreciate the pain the victim goes through, both physical and physiological, so it may have to be done without warning over a period of days, sometimes being nice, sometimes torturing them. Of course after a while they'll simply a shell of a human, it would break anyone, no use but to grind them down for meat for animal feed..


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> Protect people unless they truly feel no remorse because they won't get adequate punishment, *they'll be tortured to death*. If a list of convicted sex offenders was given to everyone with names and addresses, they'd be so much vigilantism, when people don't even know what they're charged with. I suppose abusing an animal like what has happened in this instance is different then paedophilia though.



Adequate punishment in my book.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Adequate punishment in my book.


even if they are remorseful for what they've done? Part of a gang, went along with their peers. People can change...

Same punishment for paedophiles for you, and I assume zoophiles as well?


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> even if they are remorseful for what they've done? Part of a gang, went along with their peers. People can change...
> 
> Same punishment for paedophiles for you, and I assume zoophiles as well?


Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.

People may be able to change or feel remorseful for what they have done. But that doesn't exactly help their victims does it?? They are who you should feel sorry for. There is absolutely no excuse for this sort of behaviour, "sorry" doesn't really cut it, does it? 

If you do something wrong, you should be prepared to face the consequences.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb:


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Here in the USA it is required for sex offenders to register their address and crime for the public to see.

I have children, knowing where the pedophiles live is useful in protecting the children.

The registry includes photos, auto tag number, address, employment and a list of their crimes.

Same thing should hold true for all felony crimes, public exposure and humiliation....


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

just read through this thread and oh my god!! what on earth is the world coming too? the picture made me cry,poor little thing! one day they will meet a horrible and painful end im sure
....what goes around...comes around:devil::devil::devil:


----------

